# Super Stock in the Mid Atlantic



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Super Stock was the class today at Tim Keevin's Gloucester Point Raceway, with a good crowd in attendence. It was good to see Marshall and Malcolm Tucker for the first time this season. Marshall took it to the others
in the C Main, finishing 30 laps on Jerry Holley and good enough for 6th overall. Son, Malcolm, gave chase to Jerry, finishing back five laps. Mike Ose and Dale White battled it out, and Mike got the finish. The B Main, saw Dan Mueller and Tim Keevin leading at the half way point, with 10 minutes run, 3 laps up on Mark Smith and Bubba Milholen. The third segment was not good for Dan though, as first his pickup spring collapsed and then his gear nipple got in a rub situation. Bubba finished strong, getting to 5th overall, but Tim really put the hammer down finishing on the two power lanes, and ending up 3rd overall. Mark finished a lap down to Marshall in the C, to his enormous regret. Dan finished strong, but his problems dropped him to 8th overall. The A Main was destined to be a ding dong battle between hotshoe drivers, James Kennedy and Jeff Crabtree. Tom Bowman was soldiering on, but really at B Main pace. Steve Jones drove a G, which as Ronnie Jamerson also found out in the round robin, much more sensitive to an electrical gremlin in the white lane. The Storms slowed a bit in the inner section of the track, but the G's slowed to a sickly crawl. Steve worked as long as he could but ended up DNF'ng. Meanwhile at the front, James was running the yellow gutter like it was a hammer lane and built a 4 lap lead over Jeff in the red gutter. Jeff gained back 2 laps on the second segment and 3 more on the third. This led to the final shootout, with James on the best hammer blue lane, down one lap on Jeff, who was on the yellow gutter. Jeff drove the wheels off his Wizzard Storm, to gain another lap on James...leading to a two lap victory after 20 minutes of ballistic, super stock racing. Full pictorial race report from yours truly is on the MASCAR web site: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-21-12.html


Next race is the BeachJet T-Jet class, Feb 11th at Ronnie Jamerson's Church Hill Raceway, Gloucester, Virginia
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html

MASCAR 
Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races 
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886 
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061 

MASCAR
Home of the 2012 Thunder Cup
May 5th in Chesapeake, VA
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html





Thanks for supporting our ebay sales, we'll have more unique slot racing items every week, search sell magnuts, as we build up our funds to help put on our first Nats, sanctioned by UFHORA.

http://www.ebay.com/csc/magnuts/m.html?LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_since=15&_sop=13&_rdc=1

look on Sunday as we add another track cleaning truck. ...TOM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the track cleaner you had on the Bay was pretty cool. hope it generated the type funding you had hoped for. I will keep an eye on other auctions. Y'all have fun now .... Ya hear!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks Al, I remember how many panel trucks you bought from Bat-Jet back some 10 years back, great customer! ... we have a new batch of interesting HO stuff up there from our members, another track cleaner truck, plus a drag car you might like. Donated by Dan Mueller, who has done some straight track racing, but we have him converted to road courses. ...TOM
http://www.ebay.com/sch/magnuts/m.html?_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------

